# touring tents



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd like to pick your collective brains again. What are good tents to use on an extended tour? I've been looking at Big Agnes Fly Creek 2 person tents and Big Agnes copper spur 2 person tents. I've also looked into REI 2 person tents. I'm 6'3" weighing in at 200 lbs. So I figure I would like the room a 2 person tent affords. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I am about your size and have a cheap two man bivy. It is the double hoop design. It was about 40 bucks and I treated the seams and waterproofed. I bought it from The Sportsmans Guide.

The 2 person tents you are looking at are awesome and would serve you well. The extra room is worth it.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Definitely get something long. I have a couple of tall friends who have Big Agnes tents and like them. 

I love my MSR Hubba Hubba, but I'm 5'9 and my partner is 5'3 so we fit nicely. If I was another 6 inches taller I'd probably feel cramped. One feature I love about the Hubba Hubba that you can find in other tents is the dual doors and vestibules. I also like the all mesh walls.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Depending on your comfort level and conditions expected you might consider a tarp tent or a floorless design. So much room and so little weight.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Megamids and similar do rock if you're in a place without lots of bugs.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

sounds like a hammock


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*2 person for sure*



surly boy said:


> I'd like to pick your collective brains again. What are good tents to use on an extended tour? I've been looking at Big Agnes Fly Creek 2 person tents and Big Agnes copper spur 2 person tents. I've also looked into REI 2 person tents. I'm 6'3" weighing in at 200 lbs. So I figure I would like the room a 2 person tent affords. Any advice will be appreciated.


IME a two person tent is for two people who are VERY good friends (I am 6' tall). I toured with a 2-person tent and was very appreciative of the extra room when it rained as I could bring all my stuff into the tent and keep everything dry.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

REI Half dome 2. Good tent. Cheap.

http://www.backpacker.com/editors-choice-2010-rei-half-dome-2/videos/132

/Tents apparently are like houses these days -- bigger than you really need.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Now is a good time to buy. REI has BA Fly Creek 2UL on sale for $270, plus members can get 20% any single item. I am considering a Fly Creek, BA Copper Spur 2UL, or the Kelty Salida 2. The Kelty is a little heavier but half the price of Big Agnes tents, but I am concerned that the tent poles might be too long to fit in panniers. If money were not an issue, I would definitely get the BA Copper Spur as it seems to have the best combination of light weight, size and packed size.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I used a Warbonnet Blackbird hammock on my last tour. It packs very small even with its rainfly. I was able to put the bike and gear underneath on a lightweight tarp so it was sheltered from the rain. I slept like a baby. It is much more comfortable than a tent.

One piece of advice I have heard about bike touring and tents though is to not worry about trying to get the lightest possible tent, instead realize you will be spending a lot of time in the tent so go for comfort. There is a lot to be said for having room in a tent, enough room to bring your gear in and room to change clothes easily.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

PBike said:


> I used a Warbonnet Blackbird hammock on my last tour. It packs very small even with its rainfly. I was able to put the bike and gear underneath on a lightweight tarp so it was sheltered from the rain. I slept like a baby. It is much more comfortable than a tent.
> 
> One piece of advice I have heard about bike touring and tents though is to not worry about trying to get the lightest possible tent, instead realize you will be spending a lot of time in the tent so go for comfort. There is a lot to be said for having room in a tent, enough room to bring your gear in and room to change clothes easily.


Good point! Don't pay an extra hundred dollars to shave a 1/2 pound off the tent.

As far as room and comfort go, I have a 2 man bivy. It is roomy enough to sleep and my panniers are waterproof, so my gear stays dry. The one thing I may add is a lightweight tarp like you mentioned for somewhere to sit and stand outside if there are long periods of rain when in camp. Right now I use a poncho. Let's face it, camping in the rain is not all that much fun, but if it is warm, then you can still enjoy being out of your tent.

Functionally, I find my 35 dollar tent to be 90 percent as good as the 300 dollar lightweight two man tents.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Recently purchased a BA Copper Spur one man slightly used for half price. It was the largest true one man tent of the ones I was considering. I have not slept in it yet but have played around with it. It has plenty of head height and is 42" at the shoulders and is 90" long which is ample space for changing cloths. The vestibule space is a decent size and my gear fits nicely. 

I do agree with above posts that a two man might be better for a cycle tour but I also backpack solo and was pretty much sick of my old 2 man. This is my first one man tent so I am hopeful that I am not disappointed with my decision.

I think a lightweight tarp is a great idea for long rainy days off the bike as well as hiding your bike if you camp wild. I would never carry an extra tarp for backpacking.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

I second the REI half dome 2. I've used mine semi-regularly for about 10 years. It has a reasonably sized and protected vestibule. We once fit me, the wife and two large dogs very tightly - we'll never do that again. I'm your size, my wife is 5'9 and our dogs are 70lbs each. Luckily we're one big happy family. We recently added a kid to the mix and "upgraded" to a 7x16' tent for car camping.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm going with the REI Arete ASL 2 person tent. Anyone know about it? It has great floor space and got super reviews. It weighs A little over 5 lbs., but as some one said weight isn't as important as comfort. thanks again.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my hammock setup. The extra tarp I used under the hammock for putting under my gear is extremely lightweight, only a few ounces. I got it years ago and cannot remember where or what brand it is.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Also check out the REI Quarter Dome UL at rei-outlet.com. It is on sale for $205 with optional ground pad for only $13, and gets excellent reviews. It is about 1 lb lighter than the Arete ASL tent. I am generally not a weight weenie, but it is very easy for the pounds to add up to a huge load when bike touring.

I am going to stop by the local REI store to look at some of these tents in person. I am very tempted to buy a BA Fly Creek 2 just because it is so lightweight and compact, which would be ideal for bike touring. However, I'm sure that it compromises some on size, height, etc.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Check out tarptents. Single wall, non free standing, large and light.

The Arete is a 6 lb tent. The REI footprint is 10 oz more. I have not used it but my similar tents feel heavy by comparison and I no longer want to take them even for short backpacking trips. You may be often packing the tent up wet, either due to rain or dew, and each extra surface, tent, ground cloth, fly, will hold water. My 8 lb Eureka tent felt about 16 lbs when it was wet. I can imagine a gallon of water spread out over all the surfaces.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Once you try a Hammock you want nothing else! Its super comfy and you can store your stuff under the hammock tarp as shown above. They really are great.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Trower said:


> Once you try a Hammock you want nothing else! Its super comfy and you can store your stuff under the hammock tarp as shown above. They really are great.


^^This.

//Hennessey owner here


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Trower said:


> Once you try a Hammock you want nothing else! Its super comfy and you can store your stuff under the hammock tarp as shown above. They really are great.


Hurts my back just thinking about it.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

wooglin said:


> Hurts my back just thinking about it.


If a hammock is properly designed, and properly hung, you can sleep very flat and very comfortably. Much more comfortable and easier on the back than on the ground. You actually lie diagonally and flat. It's worth looking into. I slept very well and woke refreshed. It was much better than when I used a tent. I had no trouble finding a place to hang the hammock, although I am working on ways to make it into a bivy for those times when I have to.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

Eureka Spitfire 2


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

PBike said:


> If a hammock is properly designed, and properly hung, you can sleep very flat and very comfortably. Much more comfortable and easier on the back than on the ground. You actually lie diagonally and flat. It's worth looking into. I slept very well and woke refreshed. It was much better than when I used a tent. I had no trouble finding a place to hang the hammock, although I am working on ways to make it into a bivy for those times when I have to.


Ok, promising. Can you sleep on your stomach? Also, I like the ground.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

wooglin said:


> Ok, promising. Can you sleep on your stomach? Also, I like the ground.


Lol I don't sleep on my stomach, but I do sleep on my side in the hammock. In the hammock I have you sleep diagonally which keeps you very flat. I have nothing against tents, I have those too. I did get much better rest in this though.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

PBike said:


> Lol I don't sleep on my stomach, but I do sleep on my side in the hammock. In the hammock I have you sleep diagonally which keeps you very flat. I have nothing against tents, I have those too. I did get much better rest in this though.


Well there you go. Hurts my back just like I said.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

wooglin said:


> Well there you go. Hurts my back just like I said.


No one says you have to like it. I am just offering a suggestion based on my experience. Many people think you lie curved in a hammock, like a banana, but not if it is set up properly, and not if it is designed well. As I said, I lie flat in mine. I do not sleep on my stomach, but I do know of some people who do. It is possible and it can be comfortable. It all depends on how it is set up and how it is made.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tents are very personal thus lots of opinions, and no one is really right or wrong. Just go out and look at a few, and read reviews on the internet so you can eliminate the trouble prone ones. I got the The Wild Country Sololite because it was cheaper then most tents and unlike most tents it's a 4 season tent which means it will hold up better then 3 season tents...supposedly! Time will tell, but it seems very well made. But it's 7 foot long which gives me some some head and toe space. But it only sleeps one person, but that's all I need it to do anyways It's made for cycling touring so it will fit most panniers.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I finally pulled the trigger and ordered an REI passage 2. $159.00 and with 20% off during their big sale, came to only $127.00. It has good room, got good reviews and is not too heavy. Thanks for all the input. I thought about the hammock idea,but I always fall out of them!!!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I also ordered an REI tent during the sale. I got a Quarter Dome 2 UL from REI-outlet.com after looking at several tents in person at the local store. The Big Agnes tents are amazingly light, but the Quarter Dome packs just about as small with about 1-2 lbs additional weight, for about half the price. My main issue was the packable size, and the REI Quarter Dome has very short tent pole sections and also rolls up very small, making it relatively easy to pack in panniers. The tent with fitted ground pad was $220, about half the sale price of a Big Agnes Copper Spur 2 w/pad, which is about the same size although lighter. Not worth it to me paying an extra $160 to lose about 1 lb.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Based on my experience using a two person Tarptent, for one person on a long tour I would go with a Contrail or Moment Tarpent. Made in Seattle, Washington. Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

Tents REI sells are too heavy, bulky, small, and expensive to be enjoyable cycle touring tents. 

Also compare floor dimensions. What Tarptent sizes as 2 person is different than what REI considers a 2 person.

There are plenty of 1kg shelters available for one person. It's an easy way to save weight, space, and potentially money.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I like my Marmot Limelight 2.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

quarter dome has my vote used many nights and in one storm in North Dakota with 70 mph winds .


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

REI's sale ends tomorrow. The prices are awesome. Check their web page as many sale items are listed there only. I just bought a Passage 2 for $114. YES, that the truth -- $114.

The 20% doesn't apply to items already on sale.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

MDGColorado said:


> I like my Marmot Limelight 2.


I'm another fan of the Limelight 2. You can also pack the tent and poles separately if you wish.:idea: Try strapping the poles (in their bag) to the top tube of your bike, and placing the tent (in its bag), in one of your panniers.


----------



## wayne57 (Sep 7, 2012)

My wife and I use Big Anges 4 when we tour. We can fit our supplies and stand up inside. It is a little heavier than a 2 but we like it.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

I would suggest a 4 point rain poncho and a sleeping sack with a bug mesh outer. I've seen them and made them myself.

Talk to one of your friends who is a veteran about how to turn a poncho into a tent with bungee cords and 45 seconds.

Bringing a tent is sort of impractical IMO. All the 'light weight' tents are not going to be cheaper, better, or less frustrating than my method. It's down right reliable and time tested. Travel tents are always compromises, don't invest in one. Not worth it.


----------



## happynicky (Aug 31, 2012)

I am about your size and have a cheap two man bivy. It is the double hoop design. It was about 40 bucks and I treated the seams and waterproofed. I bought it from The Sportsmans Guide.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

I have just completed a wee tour out to the outback and back again here in Western Australia and used on that tour a Tarptent Scarp 1. Based on my experience with this tent I wouldn't hesitate recommending considering the Scarp 2, the two person version.

My Tarptent Scarp 1 handle everything from dry outback red dust to thunderstorms without an issue.










Andrew


----------

